# Xương thép ít nhiều trong gen nịt bụng có thức sự là quan trọng



## Vietcorset (24/1/19)

_Trên thị trường hiện nay, các shop, cửa hàng, công ty kinh doanh về mặt hàng gen nịt bụng. Mọi người hầu như đang bị cuốn theo việc sản xuất gen nịt bụng càng nhiều xương càng tốt. Hệ thống xương thép gen nịt bụng nghiễm nhiên được đẩy lên cao trào. Điều này khiến nhiều người phải đặt vấn đề thắc mắc. Gen nịt bụng nhiều xương có tốt hơn dòng ít xương hay không? Tại sao có dòng nhiều xương rồi mà vẫn có nơi bán sản phẩm ít xương thép?_

Phong trào gen nịt bụng đã từng rất hoàng kim ở thế kỷ 19 bắt nguồn từ Châu Âu. Tuy nhiên đến khoảng thế kỉ 21 này chị em Việt Nam ta mới bắt đầu tiếp xúc về sản phẩm. Vì là mới mà sản phẩm lại đa dạng nên có rất nhiều người không nắm bắt được thông tin chuẩn xác. Vấn đề về bộ phận quan trọng là phần xương thép trong gen nịt bụng được mang ra bàn luận rất nhiều. Chị em không biết nhiều hay ít xương thép mới là tốt . Thế nên Việt Corset hôm nay sẽ giúp chị em giải quyết vấn đề thắc mắc này.

*Xương thép gen nịt bụng là gì?*
Ở đây đã từng có chị em nào tìm hiểu kĩ về xương thép gen nịt bụng chưa? Mình nghĩ là có nhiều chị em chưa từng tham khảo nhiều về vấn đề này.
Xương thép gen nịt bụng chính là phần được lồng bên trong thân áo latex. Được đặc chế từ thép không gỉ. Thiết kế xoắn kép tăng khả năng chịu lực mà vẫn giữ tính đàn hồi. Trước đây xương thép còn được tạo ra từ thanh thép cứng, gỗ và nhựa. Khiến những chiếc nịt bụng chị em thời xưa mặc cảm thấy rất khó chịu. Ngày nay xương thép được nghiên cứu kĩ hơn ưu tiên sự thoải mái cho người sử dụng nhưng vẫn đem lại sự hiệu quả.

_



_
_Xương thép gen nịt bụng của Việt Corset. Cấu tạo xoắn cá, dẻo nhưng chắc chắn_​
*Xương thép gen nịt bụng có tác dụng gì?*

Hệ thống xương thép trong gen nịt bụng sẽ giúp chị em siết chặt vòng eo hiệu quả. Tạo dáng ngay lập tức khi bắt đầu mặc áo.
Cố định 2 phần trên dưới lớp cao su. Chống cuộn gập trong quá trình vận động như đứng lên ngồi xuống hay tập luyện.
Nâng đỡ xương sống lưng tốt, hạn chế sự thoái hóa sống lưng . Chị em nào nếu phải ngồi làm việc văn phòng quá lâu thì đây chính là sản phẩm phù hợp.
*Lý do khiến xương thép gen nịt bụng là thành phần không thể thiếu?*
Xương thép là một thành phần không thể thiếu. Bởi vì đây là cấu tạo chính để gen nịt bụng có thể hoạt động. Từ khả năng định hình dáng, chống cuộn,….v..v. đều rất cần thiết trong quá trình sử dụng. Những chiếu xương thép tốt mới tạo nên được một chiếc gen tốt. Chị em lưu ý khi chọn lựa gen nịt bụng cũng phải để ý đến chất lượng của xương thép nha.

*Ít hay nhiều xương thép có ảnh hưởng đến hiệu quả của gen nịt bụng?*
Mình có thể trả lời vấn đề này. Chính là không! Nó không có gây ảnh hưởng một chút nào đến hiệu quả giảm eo của gen.
Hệ thống xương thép được thiết kế ra vì tác dụng định dáng của nó. Nhưng không phải nhiều xương thép là có hiệu quả hơn đâu. Mình sẽ phân tích về sản phẩm bên mình đang bán để chị em có thể hiểu rõ hơn.

*Xương thép gen nịt bụng Latex Slim*
Dòng gen nịt bụng Latex Slim, Việt Corset mình sản xuất ra đều là có dụng ý của nó:

*Latex Slim 101:*

Cấu tạo với 4 xương thép kép bản 7mm. Số lượng xương vừa đủ để chị em có thể vận động thể thao mạnh mà không cảm thấy khó chịu gì. Sản phẩm này thiết kế dành riêng cho việc tập luyện giúp đẩy nhanh quá trình đốt mỡ. Đừng nhìn vào xương thép mà chị em sợ cứng, mặc vào cảm thấy dễ chịu lắm. Mẹ sau sinh hay chị em mới làm quen về phương pháp giảm eo bằng gen thì nên sử dụng sản phẩm này.
_



_
_xương thép gen nịt bụng Latex Slim 101 bản 7mm_​
*Latex Slim 102:*

Cấu tạo bởi 13 xương thép bản 4mm. Sản phẩm dành riêng cho chị em văn phòng ít vận động. Hoặc những người bị sổ bụng nghiêm trọng muốn một sự định hình cao hơn. Số lượng xương tuy nhiều nhưng lại nhỏ hơn Slim 101. Giúp chị em có thể vận động thoải mái với công việc và sinh hoạt thường ngày hoặc tập thể dụng nhẹ.
_



_
_xương thép gen nịt bụng Latex Slim 102 bản 4mm_​Hiệu quả mà 2 loại gen này đem lại là như nhau. Mỗi sản phẩm dành cho một mục đích một đối tượng riêng. Thế nên chị em đừng đổ cho là nhiều xương thép hơn là tốt hơn nhé. Một chiếc gen nịt bụng nếu có quá nhiều xương thép sẽ gây trở ngại khi mặc lâu dài. Ngoài ra còn làm mất nhiệt nhanh khiến khả năng đốt mỡ thụ động của áo bị giảm đi. Chúng ta có thể tưởng tượng xem,. Nếu một chiếc áo Latex mà chi chít toàn là xương thì đâu còn gọi là chiếc áo nữa đúng không nào.
Bài viết trên đây Việt Corset mình đã giải thích cho chị em việc : xương thép gen nịt bụng nhiều hay ít mới là tốt? Nếu có thắc mắc gì về sản phẩm, hãy đặt những câu hỏi về fanpage: VietCorset mình nhé!


----------

